

Why I believe Apple is losing - lomegor
https://plus.google.com/110513964841937233661/posts/JW5ghLJA3Bx

======
gerardo
Short-sighted.

His rant is about Apple releasing new software but no (relatively)new
hardware. Dude, software is innovation, and Siri is a big one, even if you
don't realize it.

------
peteforde
For me, the single biggest feature of the 4S is that you've now got a world-
version of the iPhone 4G that is twice as fast as the iPhone 4.

The potential for a 100% speed boost is reason enough for any HTML5
application developer to rejoice. Everything else is just icing on a stepping
stone release.

------
alxp
If you pass off "integration" as some kind of unimportant side issue you just
don't get why Apple has been successful and why your white box PC is not the
future.

